# PCGH-Leserwahl 2021: PC-Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie für Ihre Favoriten!



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2021: PC-Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie für Ihre Favoriten!* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2021: PC-Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie für Ihre Favoriten!*


----------



## Freiheraus (22. Dezember 2021)

Bei den Most Wanted einfach mal Zen 4 weggelassen/vergessen... rofl.

Ja der kommt neben RTX 4000 , RX 7000, Intel Arc und Intel Raptor Lake ebenfalls "2022+" und würde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit diesen Punkt gewinnen. Lächerlich den wegzulassen.


----------



## blautemple (22. Dezember 2021)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Bei den Most Wanted einfach mal Zen 4 weggelassen/vergessen... rofl.
> 
> Ja der kommt neben RTX 4000 , RX 7000, Intel Arc und Intel Raptor Lake ebenfalls "2022+" und würde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit diesen Punkt gewinnen. Lächerlich den wegzulassen.


Dort steht immer die nächste Generation und das ist bei AMD aktuell Zen 3 mit 3D Cache.


----------



## shaboo (2. Januar 2022)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> ... und würde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit diesen Punkt gewinnen. Lächerlich den wegzulassen.


Nee, lächerlich sind höchstens alberne Fanboy-Prognosen, wer oder was mit "an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit" gewinnen wird.

Ich persönlich zum Beispiel finde derzeit Intels GraKa-Debüt oder das Potential von Nvidias 5nm-Fertigung deutlich spannender als neue CPUs von AMD oder Intel (und behaupte trotzdem nicht, dass das alle anderen genau so sehen).


----------



## Freiheraus (2. Januar 2022)

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/hardware-der-zukunft-worauf-freut-ihr-euch-am-meisten-im-jahr-2022.612899/
		










						AMD gegen Intel gegen Nvidia im Jahr 2022: Vorschau und Ausblick ins nächste Jahr
					

Das neue Jahr 2022 steht mit neuen Hardware-Themen vor der Tür. Was erwartet interessierte Anwender und Spieler und welche Themen werden noch wichtig?




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Januar 2022)

Naja Zen4 hätte ich auch nicht in der Liste gesehen obwohl es mich quasi neben ZEN3+ und den neuen GPUs-*Preisen *am brennensten interessiert.

Die GPUs selbst werden einfach nur neue GPUs die meiner Meinung nach wenigstens die Hälfte zulegen sollten.
(Der Verbrauch über denn viele jammern wird wohl standard werden, wie immer. Wenn wir bei 150W gewesen wären und dann kämmen GPUs mit 250-300W, hätten alle genauso geweint.)
Viel interessanter wäre doch zu wissen wie weit sie die UVPs hochschrauben. Und ob die Marktpreise auch über den gesamten Verkaufszeitraum hoch bleiben/bzw wie hoch sie steigen.
Ich finde es sehr cool das die Preise wirklich so enorm hoch bleiben und weiter steigen. Ich bin wirklich unheimlich gespannt so ne 4090TI ab min. 5000€ das wäre geil zu sehen.

Das wären gute Antwort Möglichkeit gewesen, wenn jede Hardware auch schriftlich ihren Preis mit berücksichtigt hätte. Nicht nur in den Köpfen der Klickenden.
Wie soll den bitte realistisch "EINER" der Hardware-Versender mit einem Preis ausgezeichnet werden, die Kollektiv ihre und die Preise der Zwischenhändler Hochhalten, um Wirtschaftlich zu sein. Da ist doch keiner besser als der andere.
Mutig ist wer sich gegen die Masse stellt.

Das kann ich nur sagen weil ich in keinem Fall jemals wieder eine GPU kaufe wenn die Preise nicht wieder wenigstens in die Regionen der RTX 2000 Bereiche kommen-also vermutlich nie.
High End PC Gaming für den Normalo ist engültig Geschichte, was solls


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2022)

Was ich für 2022 hoffe, bezahlbare RX6800 oder 6900, bin zwar zufrieden mit der RX6600 aber die ist bei wenigen Spielen tatsächlich am Limit bei VRAM und GPU.


----------



## theGucky (3. Januar 2022)

Most Wanted...naja wenn GPU Preise auch für gebrauchte hoch bleiben ein Tausch der 3090 zur 4090. WENN Nvidia wieder FEs rausbringt mit "niedrigen" Preisen. Ich glaube kaum das eine 4090 teurer wird im UVP als eine 3090.
Aber die "kleineren" Karten könnten durchaus teurer werden. Also eine 4080 für 1100€ z.b.
Bin gespannt wie es abgeht und hoffe darauf eine der ersten Karten zu bekommen, bevor die Preise wieder explodieren. Der Preis steigt schließlich erst NACH dem Release....

Ansonsten würd ich gerne noch meinen 5950X mit einem "5900X" mit 3D Cache wechseln. 
Der 5950X war ein Fehlkauf, da nicht alle Kerne genutzt werden. Ich dachte das verteilt sich besser.
Zen 4 ist uninteressant, weil mein Board noch neu ist und ich nicht alles nochmal wechseln will.
Ehrlich gesagt lief bei mir mit meinem vorherigen Intel einfach runder. Ich bevorzuge nun nachdem ich den Ryzen habe Monolithisches Design vor Multichips.
Ein Grund ist auch Kühlung. Da die CPU-DIEs in der Ecke hocken, werden die einfach nicht richtig gekühlt und beim Boost heizen sie sich dadurch zu sehr auf (trotz AIO). Vorallem wenn der Stock Boost mal wieder die 1.5V Brechstange auspackt. Nach nur ein paar Monaten Nutzung konnte ich bereits ein leichtes degrading der CPU wegen dem 1.5V Stock Boost sehen!!! Seitdem läuft der nur noch manuell auf 4.2Ghz@1.1V gelocked.
Dank meinem UV/Downclock ist die CPU >20-35°C kühler und verbraucht 40% weniger Strom. Denn auch beim Surfen oder Filme gucken boostete die CPU auf die volle 5Ghz mit über 80W und über 85°C. 
Nun läuft die unter 50°C bei <40W mit 4,2Ghz beim surfen/Filme. Und ja ich habe alles probiert, von PBO einstellen bis custom Energieeinstellungen. Nichts hat wirklich geholfen. Und ja durch die fehlenden biszu 800Mhz verliere ich einiges an Leistung in Spielen. Aber auch hier ist der wenigstens >20°C kühler, trotz 280mm AIO wurde der fast 90°C auf nur 2 Kernen heiß, weil auch der DIE in der Ecke sitzt. (Sorry for rant...rege mich deswegen immernoch auf)

Und ja ich habe mich vorher viel Informiert. Bei vielen anderen Leuten scheints einfach runder mit dem Ryzen zu laufen '>_>.
Meine nächste CPU wird vermutlich ein Intel-14900k oder so...

Was Spiele angeht ist mein Most Wanted Elden Ring. Schon vorbestellt bei Greenmangaming.. XD


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Januar 2022)

Battlefiled 2042 - "Spiele - Top-Technik". rly?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (11. Januar 2022)

Kann mir jemand erklären, was Apple und ARM bei *Prozessoren (x86) *verloren haben?
Ich glaube wir können die Kategorie mittlerweile etwas aufweichen.


----------



## Pu244 (14. Januar 2022)

Alder Lake fehlte irgendwie beim Energiesparen.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. Januar 2022)

Die Rx 6800 hat mir zu oft gefehlt, gerade bei Effizienz


----------

